# Angeln am Twente Kanal



## Tim78 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte wohl in der nächtsen Zeit ein wenig am Twente kanal fischen . Liegt halt bei mir vor der Haustür jetzt hab ich mal ein paar fragen ?

1. Hat schon mal jemand dort Positive oder negative Erfahrungen gemacht ?
2. Weiss jemand wie dort momentan die Wasser Qualität ist ?
     Früher wurde vom verzehr der Fische abgeraten die Warnschilder wurden aber vor 2Jahren demontiert ?
3.Gibt es irgend welche Einschränkungen im Bezug des Fischfangs in der nähe von Schleussen ?
 Ich weiß viele würden mir jetzt raten mal genau die Papiere zu lessen aber ich muß ehrlich sagen das mein Holländisch zu miess ist um das alles zu verstehen ich war ja froh das man mir erklären konnte das der Kanal mit der großen verguning zu befischen ist ich wollte nämlich schon bei Hengelsport Voss die passende Erlaubnis kaufen#d

Gruß Tim


----------



## Sledge (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Hi Tim #h!
Ich habe vor über 10 Jahren öfter am Twente Kanal gefischt, das war bei Hengelo. Was mir da gut gefiel waren die flachen Spundwände aus Holz, und natürlich die großen Zander und Aale !
Wie es da heute aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, gib aber mal Bescheid, wenn du das getestet hast.

Gruß sledge


----------



## Tim78 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Bei Hengelo sieht es noch genau so aus wie vor 10 Jahren .Aber der Abschnitt bei "Hof van Twente " sieht Traumhaft aus da haben die ne menge für den Fisch getan . Da wo früher nur spundwand war sind jetzt kleine Überschwemmungs gebiete am ganzen Kanal auf beiden Seiten car.10km lang . Die können je nach Wasserstand geflutet werden und sind nicht voll mit dem kanal verbunden da ist ne steinschütung zwischen .Die Schütung ist aber nicht so dicht das kein Fisch reinkämme sondern nur ein schutz vorm Wellenschlag der Boote.
Ich stell dir die Tage mal ein Foto rein ist so schwer zu erklären.
Sowas würde uns in Deutschland auch nicht schaden !!!!
Was den Zander angeht bis vor 2std. hat der sich noch wohl gefühlt jetzt sind 3 ziemlich müde#h


----------



## Schwingspitze (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Hey Tim,
vor ca. 10 Jahren habe ich auch öfter am Twente auf Carp nähe Hengelo geangelt,da hies es in der Carp - Szene ,das da nachts welche mit Boot leise zu den Anglern Paddeln , sich das Rod Pod und die Ruten schnappen ( wegen der niedriegen Spundwände geht das sehr gut ) und dann den Motor anschmeißen und sind in der Dunkelheit weg. Habe zum Glück diese Sachen nie erlebt,aber Muffe hatte ich immer.


----------



## Tim78 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

@Schwingspitze,wie gut das meine spinnruten kein Rod Pod brauchen :q.
Und denn karpfen -jungs würd ich ne Luftpistole mit Federbolzen wünschen oder zumindest nen paar Dartpfeile:g.


----------



## Sledge (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Petri Tim, 3 Stück sind schon Klasse #6
Die Fotos von dem "Überschwemmungsgebiet" würden mich wirklich interessieren, was die nicht alles tun , die Holländer!
Wir sehen uns ja im August, bis denn...

Gruß sledge #h


----------



## Stephan222 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

lohnt es sich wirklich, mit der Spinnrute am Twente-Kanal loszugehen, um Raubfische nachzustellen? |kopfkrat
Wenn ja, welchen Köder benutzt man da am besten?
Ehr Gummifisch, Wobbler oder doch einen anderen Kunstköder?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Tim78 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Ich bin ja sowieso totaler Gummi-Fan aber ich denke das auch ein Wobbler gut fangen dürfte .Ich möchte jetzt ungern meine Lieblings Stellen verraten ;aber eins ist sicher durch die geringe Befischung weil ja das Wasser verseucht war :v..............(ich weiß nicht wie schlimm es wirklich war aber es gab Schilder die vom Verzehr der Fische abgeraten haben )
ist der Zanderbestand dort echt enorm , es ist aber für mich auch nur ne "NOT LÖSUNG" wenn ich abends mal eben ein wenig werfen fahren möchte .Eigenlich bin ich nicht so ein Kanal Fan aber es ist halt dicht dran und liegt immer auf dem Weg zur Issel und anderen Top Gewässern und jedes mal wenn ich dort vorbei kam dachte ich da muß doch was gehen und das geht auch bin da nur selten ohne Fisch vorbei gekommen:q


----------



## Stephan222 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

och Tim, mir darfst Du sehr gerne Deine Lieblingsstellen verraten.  |rolleyes
Wenn Du mal losgehst, sag mal Bitte rechtzeitig per PN bescheid, dann würde ich sehr gerne mal mitkommen, falls Du nichts dagegen hast.
Den VISpas habe ich noch nicht.
Möchte mich erst gerne schlau machen.


----------



## Tim78 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Sind zwar nicht umbedingt meine Lieblingstellen aber zumindest ein paar Fotos vom Uferstreifen und einer Topstelle#6


----------



## RedArc (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Hey tim.....
Twentekanal läuft im mom eigentlich nicht gut, keine ahnung warum, vor zwei jahren wars da echt super. Denke mal das wetter is im moment schuld dran.

Und zur Wasserqualität, recht trüb und warm, ansonsten denk ich ok.

MFG
Chris


----------



## boeser (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Hallo, ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man auf dem Twentekanal nicht vom Boot aus angeln darf. Ich habe dazu allerdings nichts im Vispas und den zugehörigen Unterlagen gefunden.
Weiß da jemand etwas?
Danke und Grüße
Olaf


----------



## Grxzlx (15. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Kann mir jemand direkt mal sagen ob es sich da überhaupt lohnt zu angeln?

Ich hab e mir schon vor 2-3 Jahren durchgelesen das es dort gut sein soll. Andere wiederrum schreiben das es sich dort nicht wirklich lohnt

Ich würde genre die Ecke um das Kraftwerk beangeln (Enschede?)

Einmal ein wenig Feedern mit Made, Wurm etc. und mit Köderfisch, gibt es hier jemanden der um die Ecke letztes Jahr da einieges nennewertes geangelt hat oder lohnt sich die Fahrt aus Dortmund dort nicht hin für 1-2 Tage?

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

Aus Dortmund kommend und weg wollen? 
Bei dir stimmt was nicht... 

Ich bin selbst regelmäßig am Twente.
Angel dort allerdings nur auf Zander - Feedern tue ich  woanders.

Sagen wir mal so - die Zanderfänge sind ok, aber nichts besonderes. Selbstverständlich fängt man regelmäßig welche - aber als TOP-Zandergewässer würde ich den Twente jetzt aber nicht ernennen.


----------



## der.oli (15. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*

hallo,
HARPE-Coesfeld,
du scheinst ja im grenzgebiet öfters zu angeln,
wie sieht das mit hecht gewässern um enschede aus?
würd mich über ne antwort freuen,
schön abend noch..


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Twente Kanal*



der.oli schrieb:


> hallo,
> HARPE-Coesfeld,
> du scheinst ja im grenzgebiet öfters zu angeln,
> wie sieht das mit hecht gewässern um enschede aus?
> ...



Wenn du im Enscheder Angelverein bist (VIOS Enschede) darfst du die Stadtteiche von Ensche befischen - dort ist genügend Hecht vorhanden.
Weiß jetzt nicht, ob es für dich entscheidend ist, aber dort gibt es ein Entnahmeverbot.

Alternativ kannst du gut die Berkel befischen, praktisch ab der Grenze von Vreden Richtung NL. Barsch und Hecht sind dort gut - Brassen als Friedfischangler aber auch sehr gut.


----------

